# Upcoming Auto World Stuff



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I just noticed that Bad L has some new things listed for AW. There are no photos or details.

Smokey and the Bandit set - pre-order has been changed to Out of Stock - September
Indy set for pre-order - May
John Force new/vintage drag strip for pre-order - August
NHRA Legends drag strip for pre-order - December
4 Gear R14 NHRA Legends for pre-order (photos) - Soon
4 Gear R15 Batman (really?) - December
XT R15 Vintage Stock Cars
XT R16 Mustang/Hemi Anniversary (Is that a Mustang with a hemi in it?)
XT R17 Silver Screen Machines
TJ R13
RR R8 (tankers?) - July
RR R9 Petty Twin Rig and Car - August

Does anyone have more details?


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

THE SMOKEY AND BANDIT SET IS DUE OUT LATE SEPTEMBER GIVE OR TAKE:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait for the vintage stock cars!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

wish there were some pictures of the new stuff so I can see if I would really want it or not.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I wonder why AW doesn't post photos until the last minute. Are they too busy? Are they faced with last minute artwork or licensing decisions? I like to have some time to build up anticipation.

I remember the days when Tyco put out a paper catalog each spring that showed the new cars. You could call up customer support to get a copy. Then there were several months before Toys-R-Us had them on the shelves. There were flyers packed in the sets that showed the cars as well.

Does anyone recall how the Aurora catalogs were released? Did they send them to hobby shops?

We are fortunate that there are a couple of guys that post photos on HT.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

blue55conv said:


> I wonder why AW doesn't post photos until the last minute. Are they too busy? Are they faced with last minute artwork or licensing decisions? I like to have some time to build up anticipation.
> 
> I remember the days when Tyco put out a paper catalog each spring that showed the new cars. You could call up customer support to get a copy. Then there were several months before Toys-R-Us had them on the shelves. There were flyers packed in the sets that showed the cars as well.
> 
> ...


I remember the Toys R Us setup well HP7's are on the pegs below 440X2 in the small glass case with some r/c stuff. That setup actually got me a couple of HP7's. Because Mom & Dad would see the 440's in the glass case & say they were too expensive. I finally did at least get one 440, the silver #2 80's Vette. Then down the road a bit further was a nice K.B. Toy Store in a upscale mall. That had Rokar's & Tomy's. I got some of those too. Both of these places were about an hour & 1/2 from where we lived.

And I too remember getting the little mini catalog of slot cars from Tyco. I don't remember Tomy or Rokar having anything packed w/them. We stared holes in the Tyco paper though.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)




----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I just noticed that there are 2 new drag strips. Bad L had them listed in 2 places. I updated the list at the beginning of this thread.

SRS282 John Force new/vintage funny car drag strip

I assume this will introduce a new John Force funny car and a vintage funny car. It will be interesting to see what they will be.

SRS293 Legends drag strip

I assume this will have 2 new vintage funny cars. However, it could have 2 vintage dragsters. Time will tell.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> I just noticed that Bad L has some new things listed for AW. There are no photos or details.
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit set - pre-order has been changed to Out of Stock - September
> Indy set for pre-order - May
> ...




these got my attention.... :thumbsup:
4 Gear R15 Batman (really?) - December

XT R17 Silver Screen Machines

TJ R13

RR R8 (tankers?) - July

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

